# POTM March 2004 - part 2



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

No doubt it is #12 for me


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

all picks are awesome good luck all


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

14 has awsome color. 12 was the next 1. Why would you put a fish in a vote that has hole in the head lol?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

#15 wut a specimen!!!`


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

love #15


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

14 all the way


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Just voted #18 the one that dark fish is bad.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Made my vote!!! But what kinda fish is #15??


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

etb said:


> Just voted #18 the one that dark fish is bad.


 I'm with you. 15 is a wicked fish, but the pic is nothing special. Props on the tooth action in 19.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

16 looks like someone took a picture of my tank, i have the same rock's, bubble set up and my fish look about the same, except i have more differance in size from biggest to smallest...


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

all pics are awesome







I like 13 a lot~!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Made my vote!!! But what kinda fish is #15??


 That's DAZZA's Rhom


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Voted


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good pics everyone


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

14 gets my vote


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Number 16 goes to the finals









Thanks to all the people that have submitted a picture: better luck next time!


----------

